# Merlin RTA



## Naeem (1/6/16)

Any vendors bringing in this rta ? 


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/6/16)

I'm also interested in this tank.


----------



## Attie (1/6/16)

Does look like a good tank.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Naeem (3/6/16)

Anyone ... ?


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dubz (22/6/16)

In stock @ vaperscorner...
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/augvape-merlin-rta-801?category=78

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Naeem (22/6/16)

Thanks @Dubz


Sent from my iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapers Corner (22/6/16)

Thanks @Dubz 

Yes. we got in stock last night: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Like 1


----------

